# Nimbus: Schickes neues Look and Feel für Java Swing



## Thomas Darimont (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

https://nimbus.dev.java.net/

Gruß Tom


----------



## JavaEngel (16. Oktober 2008)

Hier der Code:



> UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.nimbus.NimbusLookAndFeel");


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

das Nimbus LookAndFeel ist ab Java 6 standardmäßig dabei:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.Dimension;

import javax.swing.JDesktopPane;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JInternalFrame;
import javax.swing.UIManager;

/**
 * @author Tom
 */
public class NimbusLookAndFeelExample extends JFrame {

	public NimbusLookAndFeelExample() {
		super("NimbusLookAndFeelExample");
		setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setPreferredSize(new Dimension(640, 480));

		JDesktopPane desktopPane = new JDesktopPane();

		Dimension d = new Dimension(160, 120);
		for (int i = 0; i < 5; i++) {
			JInternalFrame frm = new JInternalFrame("InternalFrame" + i, true,
					true, true, true);
			frm.setSize(d);
			frm.setVisible(true);
			desktopPane.add(frm);
		}

		add(desktopPane);

		pack();
		setVisible(true);
	}

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
		UIManager
				.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.nimbus.NimbusLookAndFeel");

		new NimbusLookAndFeelExample();
	}

}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## JavaEngel (16. Oktober 2008)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> das Nimbus LookAndFeel ist ab Java 6 standardmäßig dabei:



_Füg hinzu:_ Erst aber der Version 6 Update 10.



Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0810/62995.html


----------



## Oliver Gierke (17. Oktober 2008)

Zum glück ist "schick" relativ... irgendwie sehen alle LAFs in Swing ziemlich grottig aus IMHO. Immer Fremdkörper, egal auf welchem BS. 

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## JavaEngel (17. Oktober 2008)

Warum haben die das JTabbedPane nicht zu ende entwickelt? Dort fehlt der Rahmen! Das sieht vielleicht bescheuert aus.

Kann man das nachträglich hinzufügen?


----------



## jal1976 (26. Oktober 2008)

hmmm, 
seltsam, ich habe java jdk 6 Update 10 unter Windows Vista installiert, kann aber das NimbusLookAndFeel nicht nutzen.
Habe auch schon den Code von Thomas ausprobiert.
Ich dachte das NimbusLookAndFeel ist beim Update 10 mit dabei?

Als Fehlermeldung im JBuilder2007 erhalte ich folgendes:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.sun.java.swing.plaf.nimbus.NimbusLookAndFeel
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:200)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:268)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:319)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:242)
	at javax.swing.SwingUtilities.loadSystemClass(SwingUtilities.java:1783)
	at javax.swing.UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.java:480)
	at ÜbungMain.main(ÜbungMain.java:73)

Das heisst doch das er die "Klasse" nicht finden kann, richtig?

greets


----------



## JavaEngel (26. Oktober 2008)

jal1976 hat gesagt.:


> Das heisst doch das er die "Klasse" nicht finden kann, richtig\


Stimmt genau. 
Hast du auch das JDK(und JRE) davor deinstallieren? Ohne Quellcodeteile kann ich dir auch keine Verbesserungsvorschläge geben.

Ich hab mal ein kleines Tool geschrieben das für dich die aktuellen L&F´s ermittelt und anzeigt.
Schreib einfach hierein welche du angezeigt bekommst. 

Link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/155510193/LaF.jar


----------



## jal1976 (26. Oktober 2008)

Wie gesagt, ich habe oben den Quellcode von Thomas benutzt (genauso wie er da oben steht). Und auch da kommt diese Meldung das er die Klasse net finden würde.
Ich habe vorher die alten jre und jdk deinstalliert und dann erst das neue jdk 6 update 10 installiert.

Dein Tool hab ich eben ausprobiert und er zeigt mir Nimbus an.

In deinem Tool werden mir folgende L&F's angezeigt:
1. Metal
2. CDE/Motif
3. Windows Classic
4. Nimbus
5. Windows

P.S. Ich habe eben ein kleines Tool herausgekramt was ich mal vor etwas längerer Zeit geschrieben habe, dort im Quellcode den UIManager mal auf Nimbus gesetzt, ein neues .jar File erstellt und ausgeführt. Siehe da, die GUI wird im Nimbus style präsentiert. Also kann es doch nur noch am JBuilder liegen. Dann versteh ich aber noch nicht wieso der JBuilder die Klasse nicht findet. Anscheinend ist doch alles da.

grüsse


----------



## jal1976 (26. November 2008)

Hallo leutz,
falls jemand dasselbe Problem hat wie ich gehabt habe, das die IDE Nimbus nicht "finden" kann, poste ich hier mal an was es bei mir gelegen hat, denn mir ist dann doch noch eine Leuchte aufgegangen... *schmunzel* 
Eigentlich ganz einfach und ich hätte sofort darauf kommen müssen... 
Ich nutze JBuilder2007, einfach der IDE die "neue" jre bekanntgeben. Bei mir war noch die ältere jre Version eingetragen. Und schon fun z t es...:suspekt: 

greets
jal1976

P.S. Dank an JavaEngel für das Tool...


----------



## Sir_Terry (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich beim Nimbus den Rahmen verschwinden lassen oder einen anderen Rahmen einsetzen. Ich will den standard Windows Rahmen nicht.

z.,B. wie das hier;  http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/javase/java6u10/#nimbus


----------



## lokad (4. August 2009)

Falls es noch von Interesse ist:
JFrame.setDefaultLookAndFeelDecorated(true);
JDialog.setDefaultLookAndFeelDecorated(true);


----------



## WyNiLLo (13. Oktober 2009)

jal1976 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo leutz,
> falls jemand dasselbe Problem hat wie ich gehabt habe, das die IDE Nimbus nicht "finden" kann, poste ich hier mal an was es bei mir gelegen hat, denn mir ist dann doch noch eine Leuchte aufgegangen... *schmunzel*
> Eigentlich ganz einfach und ich hätte sofort darauf kommen müssen...
> Ich nutze JBuilder2007, einfach der IDE die "neue" jre bekanntgeben. Bei mir war noch die ältere jre Version eingetragen. Und schon fun z t es...:suspekt:
> ...



GENAU dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch


----------



## PositivDenker (22. März 2010)

Guten Tag ,

```
UIManager .setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.nimbus.NimbusLookAndFeel");
```
Diese Codezeile verbindet JVM in Internet mit abgelegten "Nimbus-Look"? Warum kann man nicht einfach mit import-Befehl dieses Packet einbinden? Weiss jemand wo "Nimbus-Bibliothek" downloaden kann?


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (14. April 2011)

Hallo PositivDenker,

Mittlerweile Nimbus 1.1.9 giebs wie so vieles bei Sourceforge.

javaDeveloper2011


----------

